# Was wären sie euch wert?



## Möchtegernprofi (12. November 2009)

Servus Leute 
also ich hab da mal in der Werkstatt was gebastelt. Es sind Rutenhalter für den Inn, Donau... naja wo auch immer... 
Also praktisch wenn man mit den Aalglöckchen fischt und man die Rute fast senkrecht aufstellt....

Jetzt ist meine Frage was würdet ihr für sowas ausgeben? Ich will einfach mal wissen was meine Arbeit wert wäre 
aber bitte nur erliche Antworten also auf Antworten wie 100000€ oder so kann ich verzichten 

(Achja und es sind zwei verschiedene Versionen, den einen kann man nur reinstecken und der Winkel bleibt... den anderen (mit schwarzer Schraube) kann man im Winkel noch verstellen mittels Zahnradwelle)

weil so viele von stabil reden..... sind aus Edelstahl und somit eigentlich umzerstörbar außer halt mit extremer gewalt


Danke schön


----------



## Criss81 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Hi,

ich find die toll, find überhaupt Sachen toll die selbstgemacht sind. 

Also sie sehen stabil und gut aus..hmm..ich denke wenn ich sowas brauchen würde, würd ich schon 10-15€ dafür ausgeben.

Grüße Chris


----------



## porscher (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

ja zwischen 10-20 euro sind realistisch.die dinger wirken sehr stabil.


----------



## Fanne (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

20 €das stück ? 

max 5 würd ich bezahlen dafür !


----------



## maesox (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Fanne schrieb:


> 20 €das stück ?
> 
> max 5 würd ich bezahlen dafür !


 




Von verschenken hat er nichts gesagt
Da wird heute größerer Schrott für 15€ verscherbelt!!

Daher finde ich 15€-20€ absolut angemessen!!!#c


----------



## Möchtegernprofi (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

xD da spricht wieder einer... sry aber xD für 5 würdest nicht mal das material bekommen geschweige die Arbeitsstunden xD 

aber danke für den witz


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Fanne schrieb:


> 20 €das stück ?
> 
> *max 5 würd ich bezahlen dafür ![/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

wäre mir 15 € wert, wenn ich es dringend bräuchte


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Für welchen Griffdurchmesser ist sie gedacht (noch möglich, bzw. ab wann ist der Durchmesser des Griffes zu KLEIN) ? Welche Rutenlänge ist denn noch möglich (da das ja von der Tiefe des Halters abhängt)?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Sehen stabil und wertig aus und selbstgemacht ist natürlich immer ein großes Plus - für den Selbstmacher oder einen Beschenkten.

Kaufen würde ich die nicht, da sie mir zu schwer und unhandlich wirken. Die Frage wäre auch, wie gut sie sich praktisch bewähren, z.B. mit einer langen schwereren Rute? Immerhin ließen sie sich auch klopfend versenken...


----------



## wobbler68 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Habe mir beim Gerätehändler auch 2 ohne verstellmöglichkeit geholt.
Das Oberteil ist aus Kunststoff der Spies mit Gewinde aus Zigaretten dicken Eisen.Bin schon mal aus versehen darfgetreten(100kg) ohne folgen.Preis je st.4,50 Euro.
Für deine sind wohl 10-15 Euro drin und fürs verstellbare 20-25.


----------



## Marcus van K (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

sehen gut aus die Dinger. Die halten sicher auch ein ganzes Anglerleben, von daher würde ich auch 10-20 euronen ausgeben. Willst du damit aufm Markt ziehen?

Material und Arbeitsstunden wirst du damit aber nie rausholen können.
Ich Habe mal einige Watkescher aus Holz gebaut, Material ca 25 euro. 
Arbeitstunden ca 15. von daher nur was für gute Freunde als Geschenk.

Für 120 würde ich sie verkaufen also wenn einer will, PN an mich


----------



## Hechtpeter (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

allein der Materialwert ist mindestens 5-10 €, dann noch die Arbeit,nichtrostend,etc..

Wenn hier einer von 5 € redet, hat er wirklich keine Ahnung#d#d#d

20 € sind pro Stück bestimmt drin, die Dinger halten locker 10 Jahre Gebrauch aus#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Meine Frage nach Gebrauchstwert/Praxistauglichkeit ist aber noch offen ...
der macht den Preis auch aus


----------



## HD4ever (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

na - dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wann die bei ebay zu finden sind ... |rolleyes
aber wirklich schöne Arbeit !


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Möchtegernprofi schrieb:


> *den einen kann man nur reinstecken und der Winkel bleibt... halt mit extremer gewalt*
> 
> Danke schön|rolleyes



Oh oh!!!:q:q:q




P.S.: 15-20€ halte ich aber auch für realistisch.


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

hoffentlich "rutscht " auf dem mittleren Bild nichts ab,
Auuuu.
Schöne Teile.
Gruß A.


----------



## Baschtii (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

15 aufwärts


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Wenn überhaupt (trage nich gern so schweres Zeuchs ans Wasser) dann würde Ich irgendwas bei 10€ zahlen... Mir egal was das Material ansich Wert is, der TE fragt ja schließlich "WAS WÜRDET IHR DAFÜR AUSGEBEN" ...


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

@marcus van K; hast du eine anleitung dazu? würde mich ja ma interessieren, wie du einen Watkescher selbst baust  klingt super!!

die rutenhalter sehen stabli aus, müsste sie aber erst in der hand halten damit ich genau nen preis festlegen würde, aber denke so 15 euro wärens bestimmt! selbstgemacht ist top! #6


----------



## Marcus van K (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

mir ist auch egal ob du schweres Zeuchs ans Wasser trägst..........


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Mir egal was das Material ansich Wert is, der TE fragt ja schließlich "WAS WÜRDET IHR DAFÜR AUSGEBEN" ...



So ist es. Bei der Frage sind sie exakt das wert, was einer dafür bereit ist, zu zahlen. Für Fanne eben 5€, für mich keinen Einzigen. Wäre ich mit Dir befreundet und würde sie als Geschenk erhalten, wären sie unbezahlbar - da ich sie zu keinem realistischen Preis verkaufte...


----------



## Fanne (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

ich möchte einen von euch sehen der sich nen solo rutenständer für 20 €kauft  man soll zwar nicht mehr umrechnen aber das sind 40 MARK !!!!!


und ich weiss was edelstahl kostet !   5 € das stück wäre ok ...  meiner meinung !!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

@marcus van K: muss ich das verstehen?



hat ja auch was mit handarbeit zutun, und stabile solohalter zu finden ist nicht sonderlich leicht!


----------



## Marcus van K (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

@aalredl du hast ne PN


----------



## Hechtpeter (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Fanne schrieb:


> ich möchte einen von euch sehen der sich nen solo rutenständer für 20 €kauft man soll zwar nicht mehr umrechnen aber das sind 40 MARK !!!!!
> 
> 
> und ich weiss was edelstahl kostet ! 5 € das stück wäre ok ... meiner meinung !!!


 

Es war die Frage, wer wieviel ausgibt, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.Wer billig kauft, kauft meist zweimal.


----------



## zander-ralf (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Als REFA-Techniker würde ich sagen: Bei Kleinserie = 18,-€/Stck. Massenfertigung = 11 - 13,-€/Stck.
Einzelstücke selbst behalten. Tolle Arbeit.
"Fanne" hat, mit Verlaub, keine Ahnung.#q
Wahrscheinlich kein Handwerker (arbeitet wohl beim Meldeamt?).


----------



## sc00b (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

würde dafür auch so 10-15€ hinblättern


----------



## Fanne (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Als REFA-Techniker würde ich sagen: Bei Kleinserie = 18,-€/Stck. Massenfertigung = 11 - 13,-€/Stck.
> Einzelstücke selbst behalten. Tolle Arbeit.
> "Fanne" hat, mit Verlaub, keine Ahnung.#q
> Wahrscheinlich kein Handwerker (arbeitet wohl beim Meldeamt?).



ich habe keine ahnung weil ich keine 10-20 € dafür zahlen würde? 

Meldeamt?  *echt beschämend wie manche leute hier gleich dumm gemacht werden !*

falls es dich interessiert , ich bin sein 14 Jahren Metzger ! Also auch ein Handwerk , wo du auch sicher keinen blassen hast ! 

5 € würd ich dafür bezahlen MEHR NICHT !!! 

meine meinung !


----------



## Klaus S. (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Wenn du jetzt noch verstellbare mit 40-42mm Innendurchmesser für die Festmontage auf Booten baust dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

He Leute fahrt mal alle wieder etwas runter. Die Frage war, " Was wären sie euch wert? " 
Fanne hat eine Antwort gegeben so wie es in einem Forum üblich ist.
Das er für seine Meinung sogar unter der Gürtellinie angegriffen wird ist nicht ok.


----------



## zander-ralf (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Tja Fanne, darum wirst Du sie auch nicht bekommen!
Schlachter ist natürlich ein ehrbares Handwerk; dann müsstest Du aber wissen, was Edelstahl wert ist.
Mein Vater ist übrigens Landschlachter und züchtet Wasserbüffel. Der würde dafür garantiert 15,-€ bezahlen.
Nimm's aber nicht persönlich.
Es gibt immer jemanden der mit Plastik für 2,-€ zufrieden ist.

Ausserdem hat der Moderator völlig recht.


----------



## zander-ralf (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Wenn man den Winkel verstellen kann sind die Teile für's Boot echt klasse, vor allem beständig und rostfrei.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Fanne schrieb:


> ...falls es dich interessiert , ich bin sein 14 Jahren Metzger ! Also auch ein Handwerk , wo du auch sicher keinen blassen hast !
> 
> 5 € würd ich dafür bezahlen MEHR NICHT !!!
> 
> meine meinung !



Du darfst dich nicht an deinem Stundenlohn in Sachsen- Anstalt orientieren.|sagnix


----------



## Fanne (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Du darfst dich nicht an deinem Stundenlohn in Sachsen- Anstalt orientieren.|sagnix




mauer ist seit 20 jahren wech !!!

soviel dazu!


----------



## Möchtegernprofi (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

hey leute danke für die zahlreichen antworten hat mich echt gefreut ...
also die frage war halt echt nur was die dinger euch wert wären nur so interesse halber.... und ja ich weiß auch, dass man die dinger in serie nie herstellen könnte, weil qualität leider niemand zu schätzen weiß.... man sieht es ja an dem metzger (sry nicht persönlich) aber die leute wollen qualität für 0 euro... und das geht halt leider nicht.... also zum praktischen.. hab die dinger schon getestet und funktionieren einwandfrei... gut müssen auch nicht viel aushalten... aber die halten ein leben lang... ich selber hab auch immer mit der kunststoff variante gefischt und man muss es zugeben die funkt. auch.. 

aber schön zu sehen, dass es noch menschen gibt die wissen was handarbeit bedeutet!!! 

ach ja Sensitivfischer ich musste so lachen als ich deinen beitrag gelesen hab... echt top wenn auch vll. moralisch nicht ganz vertretbar... xD aber sau cool 

und für´s boot mach ich auch grad ne halterung... wenn fertig kommt foto...

achja und der durchmesser des rohres kann in beliebiger größe gewählt werden... ich kann dir auch ein rohr mit 2m durchmesser ranschweißen... xD je größer desto schwerer natürlich....

achja noch ein vorteil man kann sie in den boden stecken und mit dem fuß drauf treten.... also das halten die ganz leicht aus... ich weiß nicht ob ich das mit den kunststoff teilen machen würde!


----------



## Hechtpeter (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Daß es hier immer persönlich werden muß|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


Frage---->Antwort, ohne Wertung

Ob Metzger oder Taxifahrer...


Immer wieder dieses nachgetrete ohne Sinn


Daß die Mauer gefallen ist, wurde nicht nur eimal gefeiert,oder......

Im Kombinat "Rote Rübe " wäre diese Fertigung bestimmt mit 10 Mark über den Tisch gegangen, so wie das Brot mit 80 Pfennig gekauft wurde,oder??

Diese Ost-West-Vergleiche sind doch mehr als überflüssig....

Kompliment an den Erbauer,schöne Arbeit#6#6


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

wow jetzt ist es schon soweit, dass hier über ossis hergezogen wird!! sauber!

wenn fenne keinen großen vorteil in den rutenhaltern sieht, dann zahlt er dafür auch keinen hohen preis! ist eben SUBJEKTIV!! ich rechne die handarbeit mit ein deshalb wie gesagt 15 euro etwa...


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Und meine Frage nach Praxistauglichkeit / Einsetzbarkeit wurde immer noch nicht beantwortet !

Wert deshalb wohl eher 0 €


----------



## Nolfravel (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> wow jetzt ist es schon soweit, dass hier über ossis hergezogen wird!! sauber!


 

Muss ich schon sagen, echt klasse Leute...

Warum muss es hier gleich persönlich werden?Es ist die persönliche Meinung von fanne und die ist ja wohl zu respektieren, oder?
Kann euch das nicht sche*** egal sein, was andere leute für ne Meinung haben?!Warum muss man sofort über andere herziehen, wenn sie nicht der gleichen Meinung sind wie man selbst?

Sorry, ich verstehs nicht#q


So, ich find die Teile echt gut,brauch sie als Spinnfischer aber nicht

Also würd ich sie brauchen, 10-15€...



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

@nolfravel: warum zitierst du da mich?


----------



## Bobster (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Praxistauglichkeit - egal |supergri
Der Kenner erkennt so etwas auf dem Foto 

Hätte, wenn und aber..... VK bei Gerlinger 19.95 €

....zum stehen lassen (vergessen  )sind die doch Klasse :vik:
....und der nächste Angler freut sich ne Perücke


----------



## Nolfravel (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> @nolfravel: warum zitierst du da mich?


 


ich zitier dich, weil ich deiner Meinung bin#6



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Praxistauglichkeit - egal |supergri
> Der Kenner erkennt so etwas auf dem Foto
> 
> Hätte, wenn und aber..... VK bei Gerlinger 19.95 €
> ...


 
Bist du Kenner?  
Dann beantworte du doch meine Fragen hier aus dem Tröt #c   #h


----------



## Ammersee-angler (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Bei dem Preis kommt es auch auf die Verarbeitung und das genaue Material an. Wenn sie aus dem "falschen" Edelstahl sind, kann es durchaus sein, dass sie zum rosten anfangen und wären demnach keine 5€Wert.


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

@nolfravel: ach so  hat mich schon gewundert! #6


----------



## Möchtegernprofi (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

also um tonis frage zu beantworten sie sind praxistauglich in dem sinne... dass ich dir garantie drauf geben würde, dass du die dinger auch zum wallerfischen hernehmen kannst... die sind echt wahnsinnig stabil... naja und mit nem adapter kannst sie auch ans boot schrauben... 

um die frage des mat. zu beantworten sie sind aus 4301 gemacht... ja ich weiß, dass ist eher die schlechte sorte aber 4305 ist nur bedingt schweißbar... bzw. die schweißnaht würde keine großen belastungen standhalten... und zu 100% nichtrostend ist nur alu... selbst da kann flugrost ansetzen... wie auch bei edelstahl rost ansetzen kann... der unterschied zu baustahl ist nur, dass edelstahl niemals durchrostet sondern nur oberflächlich rostet! ach noch was selbst wenn er aus nem "falschen" edelstahl wäre?!?!? ich mein was ist ein falscher edelstahl ... das ist doch dann kein edelstahl ich glaub du meinst einen minderwertigen edelstahl ... der viele begleitstoffe hat ... selbst dann wär das ding über 5euro wert... ich glaub hier gibt es viele leute die keine ahnung haben was Metall wirklich kostet.... xD 

achja und warum ich am metzger seine meinung nicht versteh ist, weil er meiner meinung nach keine wirkliche begrüdung seiner meinung dazu geschrieben hat... 

ist halt ein wenig fad wenn man nur zwei sätze hin klatscht.... 

ach ja und zu dem mann der sagt er könne mit seinen 100kilo auf nen kunststoff-ständer steigen ohne das was fehlt..... ehm nie und nimmer das machst du einmal und das ding ist verbogen... wenn nicht dann schick mir des teil und ich werd reich mit nem kunststoff der ne wanddicke von vll 4mm hat und 100 kilo aushält....


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Möchtegernprofi schrieb:


> also um tonis frage zu beantworten sie sind praxistauglich in dem sinne... dass ich dir garantie drauf geben würde, dass du die dinger auch zum wallerfischen hernehmen kann... die sind echt wahnsinnig stabil... naja und mit nem adapter kannst sie auch ans boot schrauben...


 
Das habe ich aber nicht gefragt! #d
Meine Fragen waren ganz konkret !


----------



## zander-ralf (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Nur mal angemerkt: Wenn zwei Leute unterschiedlicher Meinung sind, bedeutet das nicht, dass einer automatisch Unrecht hat!
Angebot und Nachfrage sind die Zauberworte.
Wer mit dem Edelgerät auf den Markt geht, sollte es über einen noblen Internet-Versandhandel (Lieferzeit 3 Wochen)machen und dann für eine Kleinserie (20 Stck.?) sammeln. 
Eine Marktanalyse lohnt sich eher nicht!


----------



## Bobster (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

*Toni hat das gefragt:*
_Für welchen Griffdurchmesser ist sie gedacht (noch möglich, bzw. ab wann ist der Durchmesser des Griffes zu KLEIN) ? Welche Rutenlänge ist denn noch möglich (da das ja von der Tiefe des Halters abhängt)?_ 

*Möchtegernprofi*
_...achja und der durchmesser des rohres kann in beliebiger größe gewählt werden... ich kann dir auch ein rohr mit 2m durchmesser ranschweißen... xD je größer desto schwerer natürlich...._

*Bobster glaubt (weiss aber nix genaues )*
_Alles ne Frage des Geldes #h_
_Microwelding - kleinster anzunehmender Griffdurchmesser -_
_Ein Centimeter #c_
_Falls man vor hat die Rute mit der Spitze zuerst in den_
_Rutenhalter zu stecken _
_....und der Erdspieß wird ja wohl so lang sein wie er benötigt wird, bei einer Optimierung auf eine speziellen Angelart._

Hats ein wenig geholfen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Hatter fein erklärt|pftroest:


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Bobster schrieb:


> *Toni hat das gefragt:*
> _Für welchen Griffdurchmesser ist sie gedacht (noch möglich, bzw. ab wann ist der Durchmesser des Griffes zu KLEIN) ? Welche Rutenlänge ist denn noch möglich (da das ja von der Tiefe des Halters abhängt)?_
> 
> *Möchtegernprofi*
> ...


 
In keiner Weise hat es geholfen #d.

Du hast einen witzigen Beitrag geliefert, aber um einen Tag verspätet, denn der närrische Tag ist der 11.11. 

Möchtegernprofi hat geschrieben, dass er in seiner Werkstatt Rutenhalter gebastelt hat, und fragt was *DIESE* Rutenhalter für uns wert wären. Dazu hat er konkret Fotos *DIESER* eingestellt.
Ich fragte ihn deswegen nach Tiefe und Durchmesser *DIESER* Rutenhalter, die er zeigt und zu denen er auch konkret fragte.
Mir ist es schnurz egal, was er alles basteln könnte, von mir aus könnte er ein Rohr mit 2 m Durchmesser ranschweißen, wie auch einen Eimer drauf schrauben oder einen Kuhwiesenwallerblinker anschweißen.

Da er auf seine konkret gezeigten und tatsächlich gebastelten  Rutenhalter keine konkrete Antwort geben kann, muss ich solange die Dinger auf dem Foto einschätzen.

Und diese erscheinen mir genauso untauglich wie deine Antwort untauglich ist. #h


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Also - ich finde die Dinger astrein und würde auch bis max. 20 € dafür ausgeben!
(Wenn ich mir ausrechne, wieviel Plastikschrott bei mir schon kaputtgegangen ist, dann ist der Preis angemessen).

ABER:

Das Gewicht ist bei Edelstahl echt ein Nachteil - mein Schwager ist Metaller und hat ähnliche Teile auch schonmal gemacht - die sind auch 1A, aber halt´ relativ schwer!

Zudem lasse ich Trottel auch gerne mal einen Rutenhalter in der Erde stecken, wenn ich einen langen Nachtansitz hinter mir habe --> das wäre bei denen extrem schade!!!--> so sind es 3,99 für Plastik-Schrott, den dann der nächste Angler findet & benutzt!

Aber die Teile sind schon "Made in Germany" - man sollte sie nun noch aus gehärtetem Alu aus´m Flugzeugbau hinbekommen, dann wäre auch das Gewicht kein Gegenargument mehr!

...aber der Preis würde vermutlich auch steigen!

Ernie


----------



## Khaane (13. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Als aller erstes kommt es auf die Praxistauglichkeit an, ich würde evtl. die Rutenaufnahme verlängern, ansonsten ist es ja ziemlich an den kaufbaren Halterungen angelehnt.

Danach Optik und Robustheit, hier gibts Bestnoten für.

Ich persönlich würde aber dennoch nicht mehr als 10-15 € dafür zahlen, weil für 39 € gibts schon neue Dreibeine zu kaufen.


----------



## Angelzwerg (16. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Hi!
Ich würde 10€-20€ sagen.Nur,ich fahre immer mit dem Fahrrad ans Wasser(für mich wären sie ein bischen schwer).Würde als Verbesserungsvorschlag das Rohr,wo der Rutengriff drinsteckt noch etwas verlängern und aus Aluminium machen.Petrie Heil!#6

Gruß Angelzwerg#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Die könnte man gut im Sonderangebot verhökern.
Nach Aldi Manier: Kaufe zwei zum Preis von drei dann erhältst du einen gratis.:q:q

Also ein Zehner pro Stück. Oder man kauft zwei für 30 Tüten und bekommt einen umsonst mit dazu.



#h#h#h


----------



## Ein_Angler (16. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Hey Super Sache! Ich würde dir Nr. 3 bevorzugen die wären mir auch 10-15 € pro Stück Wert. Die anderen mit Winkel und Stellschraube kannst du bestimmt 15 - 20€ nehmen. Da es sich hier um Handarbeit handelt wird es bestimmt ewig halten. 

Der Stab müsste mind. 25 cm haben damit ich den am Rhein zwischen den Steinen (grob und klein) festsetzten kann.

@Angelzwerg: Stahl und Aluminum lassen sich mit Hausmitteln nicht verschweissen!


----------



## ohneLizenz (16. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

nix ... weil die dinger so flach aussehen das meine lange angel rausfallen wird #d


----------



## zander-ralf (16. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Edelstahl und Aluminium lassen sich *ganz und gar nicht* verschweißen!!!#d#d#d


----------



## Tanckom (16. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Also, wenn ich mir so überlege, da mann von den Marken Artikeln mindestens für so was Handgemachtes Hinblättern müsste, würde ich Sagen, das du damit so um Die 20-30 euro Locker verdienen könntest, aber Respekt, ist ein geiles Ding geworden ^^

p.s.
Würde dir Raten einige Grössere Versionen zu Bauen und die Dann auf ebay(unter deiner x-beliebigen Marke) zu verkaufen, da verdienst du gut.

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Boendall (16. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis kommt es auch auf die Verarbeitung und das genaue Material an. Wenn sie aus dem "falschen" Edelstahl sind, kann es durchaus sein, dass sie zum rosten anfangen und wären demnach keine 5€Wert.


 
was bitte ist "falscher" Edelstahl?

@Einangler

Meinst du Stahl mit Aluminium verschweißen, oder meinst du sowohl Stahl als auch Aluminium lassen sich mit Hausmitteln 
nicht schweißen?

@Zanderralf

Leider nicht erwähnt obs Edelstahl ist:
http://fzarchiv.sachon.de/index.php...-16_Verschweissen_von_Aluminium_mit_Stahl.pdf


----------



## Möchtegernprofi (16. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

also um die große diskussion mal zu beenden!
Es gibt keinen falschen edelstahl das was er glaub ich meint ist einfach edelstahl von schlechter qualtiät mit fremdstoffen die die korrosion beschleunigen! (japan style xD)

und den ganzen anderen muss ich sagen 15-20€ sind die dinger nie wert.
1. handarbeit
2. robust
3. genau auf meine wünsch angepasst
also wären die eher 50-60€ wert. 
dass diesen preis keiner bezahlen würde ist mir auch klar. 

ach ja und zu dem der sagt die rutenaufnahme müsse länger sein... totaler quatsch... wenn du mal überlegst das ding steht fast 90° zum boden bzw. wasser.... so nun zieht der fisch jetzt wirkt ein winkel (je nach auswurfweite) und egal wie steil, flach oder sonst was dieser winkel ist ... es ist nicht möglich, dass die rute aus der Halterung gezogen wird bzw. fällt... nur wenn der winkel zum boden zu klein ist dann wäre es möglich........ anders gehts nicht außer es wirkt eine kraft entlang der achse die die rollenhalterung zum boden bildet!!!


----------



## Ein_Angler (16. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Edelstahl und Aluminium lassen sich *ganz und gar nicht* verschweißen!!!#d#d#d



Doch die Autohersteller machen das ist aber teuer und nicht einfach muss perfekt werden sonst kommt es auf den Schrott. Ist ein neues verfahren mit Laserschweißen weil beide Metalle eine andere Verschweißtemperatur haben.

@Boendall: Stahl und Alu zusammenschweissen/verschweißen meinte ich.


----------



## Gerald1 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Keiner zahlt dir das was sie wirklich wert sind ist ne schöne und saubere Handarbeit. Respekt. Ich habe mir Rutenständer aus Edelstahlstangen 8 mm bauen lassen zu DM-Zeiten habe ich 25 DM bezahlt nun 35 Euro das Stück aber die halten zwei Leben lang.

G.G.


----------



## Boendall (17. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Doch die Autohersteller machen das ist aber teuer und nicht einfach muss perfekt werden sonst kommt es auf den Schrott. Ist ein neues verfahren mit Laserschweißen weil beide Metalle eine andere Verschweißtemperatur haben.
> 
> @Boendall: Stahl und Alu zusammenschweissen/verschweißen meinte ich.


 
Hast vollkommen recht, möglich aber nicht für den Werkstättenbastler, hab das erste mal von einem Kollegen von diesem Verfahren gehört, der machte vor 3 Jahren den Werksmeisterkurs zusammen mit einem von Fronius.


----------



## WaveLord (17. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Ich find die Teile echt gelungen..

Wenn Du da jetzt noch ne seperate Trittplatte dran machst zum drauf treten für festen Boden würd ich auch 20 € dafür hinlegen..
Wenn ich das nämlich richtig sehe ist die Schraube zum verstellen aus Plastik und wenn man da rauf tritt um die in den Boden zu rammen gibt die vieleicht schnell den Geist auf..

Muss auch mal anfangen Zeug zum Angeln selbst zu bauen. Glaub da spart man viel Kohle...

Liebe Grüße an alle.


----------



## zander-ralf (17. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Also ich habe schon alles geschweißt, was man so schweißen kann. Egal ob MIG, MAG, WIG, E oder Autogen ... aber Alu mit Chrom-Nickelstahl? Gut mit Laserschweißen ... vielleicht!?
Normales Alu-Schweißen ist schon allein eine Kunst für sich (Oxid-Schicht). 
Falscher Edelstahl ist übrigens dieser minderwertige aus dem die meisten, billigen Gartenlampen gefertigt sind.
Hochwertiges V2A oder V4A hat immer seinen Preis, ist schwer und hält aber auch ewig.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (17. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Ich würde ca. 20-30 Euro bezahlen.:vik:

Es ist gibt handgefertigte Rod Pod Sonderanfertigungen aus Edelstahl zum Preis von 400-800€.


----------



## Boendall (17. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon alles geschweißt, was man so schweißen kann. Egal ob MIG, MAG, WIG, E oder Autogen ... aber Alu mit Chrom-Nickelstahl? Gut mit Laserschweißen ... vielleicht!?
> Normales Alu-Schweißen ist schon allein eine Kunst für sich (Oxid-Schicht).
> Falscher Edelstahl ist übrigens dieser minderwertige aus dem die meisten, billigen Gartenlampen gefertigt sind.
> Hochwertiges V2A oder V4A hat immer seinen Preis, ist schwer und hält aber auch ewig.


 
Alu hat schon seine Tücken, da ist die Vrobereitung der Naht und sauber arbeiten das Geheimnis, einmal die Nadel ins Schmelzbad getaucht und mann darf sie wieder anschleifen.

Ich glaube wir sind uns einig, dass Alu-Stahl möglich ist (wobei ich bei Edelstahl nur mutmaßen kann) allerdings nur in der Industrie. Der Bastler zuhause wird sich diese Möglichkeit nicht leisten, bzw. keinen Nutzen daraus ziehen, denn wie oft muss man zuhause Alu mit Stahl verbinden. Alternativ gibt es noch ausgezeichnete Klebstoffe, nur ist Kleben eben auch eine kleine Wissenschaft für sich.

Zum Thema "falsch": V2A ist bei uns in der Firma auch der falsche Stahl, da in der Papierindustrie viele aggresive Medien gebraucht werden, denen gegenüber V2A einfach nicht standhält.
Es gibt keinen "falschen" Stahl, nur falsche Verwendung, bei einer Stehlampe, wo es nur um das Design geht wäre ein V4A auch falsch, da hier einfach kein Zweck besteht diese aus Rost und Säurebeständigen Stahl zu fertigen.


----------



## zander-ralf (17. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Boendall, sauber dargestellt.#6
Ich möchte noch mal betonen, dass die hier zu besichtigenden Rutenständer eine handwerklich gute Arbeit sind, jedoch einer industriellen Massenfertigung vom Preisverhältnis her nicht standhalten können.
Ich würde sie nur für gute Freunde bauen, die meine Arbeit zu würdigen wüssten und das Material "ankarren" bzw. die Preise kennen.:m


----------



## Boendall (17. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Boendall, sauber dargestellt.#6
> Ich möchte noch mal betonen, dass die hier zu besichtigenden Rutenständer eine handwerklich gute Arbeit sind, jedoch einer industriellen Massenfertigung vom Preisverhältnis her nicht standhalten können.
> Ich würde sie nur für gute Freunde bauen, die meine Arbeit zu würdigen wüssten und das Material "ankarren" bzw. die Preise kennen.:m


 
Dankö|wavey:

B2T:
Hab mir mal Y Rutenhalter aus V4A Ø6 Reststücken gemacht (unglaublich, was bei uns teilweise entsorgt werden soll)
Waren schnell geschweißt und "angespitzt", halten für die Ewigkeit und verlieren sich nicht so schnell, da ohne die Rutentasche einiges leichter ist.

Bezahlen würde ich für diese Teile nichts, weil ich sie selbst machen kann  ABER wenn ich es nicht könnte, wären 10€ (nicht verstellbar) 15€ (verstellbar) für mich angemessen.

Sehe eben das Problem in der Bodenstange:
Hab ich lehmigen Untergrund (Teich) soll die Stange nicht zu dünn sein, damit sie was aushält.
Hab ich ein steiniges Ufer (am Fluss öfter) müssen man hingegen zwischen schlank und Stabil einen Kompromiss finden, zu dick => geht nicht rein, zu dünn=> verbiegt sich.

Die Länge müsste dir ja angegeben werden, da unterschiedliche Gewässer => unterschiedliche Böden.

Sehe das so wie Zander Ralf, für gute Freunde basteln.

Ich würde es denen schenken, meist läuft es ja auf einen 2 Tauschhandel" raus, was der eine kann kann der andere nicht, vielleicht bindet der Kumpel dir dafür ein paar "Spezialfliegen" oder sowas in der Art. (zumindest läuft es in unserer kleinen Runde so #6)


----------



## Ein_Angler (18. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Wenn ich mir das hier alles durchlese und nochmal überdenke, müsste man für die Verstellbaren schon mind. 40€ nehmen. Für den einfachen Kelch mit Stab, wäre es doch möglich für unter 20€ pro Stück, eine Kleinserie ohne grossen Aufwand herzustellen. Aber hier liege ich wohl auch falsch weil ich keine Ahnung habe wieviel guter hochwertiger Stahl kostet.


----------



## Bobster (18. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

@Ein_Angler

Nicht traurig sein, wir leben hier im AB letzendlich überwiegend im Konjunktiv 

*Hätte.....*
*Wenn.....*
*und aber......*


----------



## Mordendyk (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*

Schön gefertigt. Allerdings finde ich die Dicke des Materials deutlich übertrieben. Ich schätze es mal so auf 5mm. 2mm würden definitiv auch für dicke Welsattacken ausreichen. Die Schweißnähte sind sehr sauber. Auf Bild 3 eventuell nochmal beizen und schleifen. Materialwert würde ich auf 15€ schätzen. Aufwand 10-15€ wegen der Handarbeit. 20-25€ würde ich für diese quasi lebenslang haltenden Rutenhalter auf jedenfall ausgeben. Eventuell würde noch ne kleine schlagauflage passen damit man den Erdspieß auch in hartem Boden reinschlagen kann. 
Auf jedenfall top!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Mordendyk schrieb:


> Schön gefertigt. Allerdings finde ich die Dicke des Materials deutlich übertrieben. Ich schätze es mal so auf 5mm. 2mm würden definitiv auch für dicke Welsattacken ausreichen. Die Schweißnähte sind sehr sauber. Auf Bild 3 eventuell nochmal beizen und schleifen. Materialwert würde ich auf 15€ schätzen. Aufwand 10-15€ wegen der Handarbeit. 20-25€ würde ich für diese quasi lebenslang haltenden Rutenhalter auf jedenfall ausgeben. Eventuell würde noch ne kleine schlagauflage passen damit man den Erdspieß auch in hartem Boden reinschlagen kann.
> Auf jedenfall top!!!!


 
Dein 1. Posting:

Bists eba selba


----------



## Mordendyk (29. November 2009)

*AW: Was wären sie euch wert?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dein 1. Posting:
> 
> Bists eba selba



Ähm bitte was?


----------

